# My Next Electric Uber vehicle the VW ID Buzz Van



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

This is like the coolest van ever ...production 2022

VW ID Van


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_"With an estimated sticker price of $40,000"

"...the new chief of VW self-driving told Electrek that the Buzz is also the basis of VW's first self-driving vehicles for limited commercial use by 2022."_


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Roughly same price as my Bolt new....got it for 18k...

Just wait for them to come off lease and pickup cheap.

The Bolt is a great ev..but the Van adds the cool factor..

Yes they will also have a cargo version as we


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My 1973 VW Bus looked exactly like this. It was my college transportation from 1981 to 1983: By the way, it could hold 12 kegs no problem with the middle seat out. :roflmao:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

That thing is fugly as hell, but to each their own. Think I've seen pics of it for years already, but maybe this time they're getting close to getting it out.

And here I also thought the retro stuff was kind of on its way out by now, but I guess not. 🤷‍♂️ Wishful thinking, I guess... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

EV is not efficient. You need a single house with personal garage to conveniently charge your car..

If they are able to condense the battery to the size of a laptop (easy to swap out the battery myself) then I might considering getting a EV car.. Like changing a laptop battery, very fast and easy..

definitely need a new revolutionary technology than lithium battery..


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> That thing is fugly as hell, but to each their own. Think I've seen pics of it for years already, but maybe this time they're getting close to getting it out.
> 
> And here I also thought the retro stuff was kind of on its way out by now, but I guess not. &#129335;‍♂ Wishful thinking, I guess... &#129318;‍♂


It's actually in Production Now. VW Group made loads of annoucements on their intentions after their (EXPENSIVE) Diesel-Gate Scandal. But it takes a long time to get concept-cars into full production, expecially with a 100% new (to them) drive/power-train. VW is the largest automaker in the world by scale. Onces these are in full production, expect a lot of them, and other models to be seen on your streets.



bethswannns said:


> EV is not efficient. You need a single house with personal garage to conveniently charge your car..


I would argue that this is the SINGLE BIGGEST barrier to EV adoption in North America. Not enough charge opportunities for Apartment, Condo, and Street-Only-Parking urban dwellers. This will slowly change, as the building codes in some cities now mandate Condos put in a sizable amount of EV-Level2 charging stations.

A 1000 mile battery would also solve this, as you could go to a fast-charging station and have dinner or whatnot somewhere near by once a week if you didn't have at-home (garage) charging options.

For those in the Suburbs with homes, if you have 2 vehicles, ONE of them should be Plug-In EV, at this point. You will not regret that decision when it comes to fuel and maintenence costs. IF you buy used, the depreciation on EVs is very high, so you can get some great deals. If you have solar panels, even better.

I own a townhouse with a 2 car garage, and a single Level2 Charger that works with both cars. Both of my vehicles are EV (one is an EREV, the other full EV), and there hasn't been any major issues with range or loss of quality of life. Both can charge simultaneiously, if one is on the Level 2 and the other plugs into the wall socket. I've been driving EV for 6 years now. Will never go back to ICE.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Seamus said:


> My 1973 VW Bus looked exactly like this. It was my college transportation from 1981 to 1983: By the way, it could hold 12 kegs no problem with the middle seat out. :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 511451


I never had one but a buddy in high school did ... I was into the muscle cars but we still had a blast with the Van when a bunch of us all went out


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dauction said:


> I never had one but a buddy in high school did ... I was into the muscle cars but we still had a blast with the Van when a bunch of us all went out


Before that Bus I had a 68' Plymouth Barracuda. All jacked up with air shocks and it was green with white racing stripes. Kick ass car, 318 small block. Then a 69' Firebird. After having muscle cars that Bus was like driving a sewing machine, it would slow down to a crawl up hills!!! When you are young and poor you take what you can get! :roflmao:


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's actually in Production Now. VW Group made loads of annoucements on their intentions after their (EXPENSIVE) Diesel-Gate Scandal. But it takes a long time to get concept-cars into full production, expecially with a 100% new (to them) drive/power-train. VW is the largest automaker in the world by scale. Onces these are in full production, expect a lot of them, and other models to be seen on your streets.
> 
> 
> I would argue that this is the SINGLE BIGGEST barrier to EV adoption in North America. Not enough charge opportunities for Apartment, Condo, and Street-Only-Parking urban dwellers. This will slowly change, as the building codes in some cities now mandate Condos put in a sizable amount of EV-Level2 charging stations.
> ...


According to Specs, the BUZZ Will get about 280-300 miles per charge, and recharge 80% in 30 mins. My local Wal-Mart and casino have the charging stations. If I approach250 miles in a shift, I'm ready for a half hour nap.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was looking at an SUV @ VW. I forget which one it was, but it was $74,000. That's basically 2 brand new Toyota Highlanders. Even the new Bronco is under $30,000 for base, so you could buy over 2 of those. I guess it's for people who make too much money.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> This is like the coolest van ever ...production 2022
> 
> VW ID Van
> 
> View attachment 511431


I want one now!!!
With a range between 270 and 373...NOW!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"...the new chief of VW self-driving told Electrek that the Buzz is also the basis of VW's first self-driving vehicles for limited commercial use by 2022."_


Yeah, yeah, yeah lol. 

_"...the new chief of VW self-driving told Electrek that the Buzz is also the basis of [nonsense self-driving claim] for limited commercial use by [date that it won't happen]"_


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I was looking at an SUV @ VW. I forget which one it was, but it was $74,000. That's basically 2 brand new Toyota Highlanders. Even the new Bronco is under $30,000 for base, so you could buy over 2 of those. I guess it's for people who make too much money.


The most expensive VW SUV starts at $32,000, which is the VW Atlas. Are you thinking of the VW Touareg which hasn't been sold since 2017? The Touareg was quite expensive, competing more closely with cars like the BMW X5, while the Atlas is priced to compete with the Toyota Highlander and other 3-row SUVs.

I know these cars have options that make them more expensive, but a base Atlas is actually a couple thousand _cheaper_ than a base Highlander.

Check out how little the ID Buzz has changed from the Microbus concept in 2001.

http://oldconceptcars.com/1930-2004/volkswagen-microbus-concept-2001/
It's amazing to me that VW has been pushing this retro-futuristic design for almost 20 years. They probably should have made it back in 2002 to capitalize on excitement for the New Beetle and the Mini, but I imagine that the nostalgia that would fuel big sales for this concept may have died down a bit.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

KeystoneBPOs said:


> We shall see you and your tiny, ultra-high capacity battery in the year 2050! Until then, I will be driving a hybrid


The analogy here is that you waited until 2010 to have a computer, because those puny devices from 1997 could do so much less?


----------

